
Hackers Program Bank ATMs to Spew Cash - collinmanderson
http://www.wsj.com/articles/hackers-program-bank-atms-to-spew-cash-1479683814
======
collinmanderson
> some criminals have turned to bank networks, breaking in and then finding
> ways to make dozens of machines unload their cash simultaneously.

> “The skill level to create the malware for the actual network intrusions is
> a step up,” from more common ATM crimes

